# Did anyone else get an update yesterday?



## WagsWife (Jan 4, 2013)

Nt


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Seems I did.  I did have a time yesterday when it wouldn't turn on for a bit but then I got it going, but was busy and forgot to check for an update, but I see it did update March 31 at 1:09pm..  and it last checked at 12:52pm so that must have been the time.

This was my 8.9" HDX


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes.  When I picked up my Fire last evening there was a notification that it had updated.  Nothing particular on Amazon about what it does except bug fixes and performance improvement.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I think k this is new:  tap on books and there is a little g icon.  Tap on that and it brings up Goodreads.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> I think k this is new: tap on books and there is a little g icon. Tap on that and it brings up Goodreads.


Goodreads integration not new in this update, the previous update added that.

There was also a quiet update for Fire HD. I can't be certain this was part of the update, but there was a recent problem playing YouTube video with Silk (on 3rd gen Fires). Since the update, it seems to be working again.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmm, well that shows how unobservant I am.  I saw the little G and clicked on that and now I have a BIG G icon on my carousel.

Odd they are doing a stealth update and not touting what they added.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, my Fire HD updated Tuesday morning. I have not seen any changes so I assume only bug fixes and behind the scenes tweaks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> Hmm, well that shows how unobservant I am. I saw the little G and clicked on that and now I have a BIG G icon on my carousel.
> 
> Odd they are doing a stealth update and not touting what they added.


I don't think they added anything . . . . as vydor says, it's just tweaks -- bug fixes and such. I'm sure if there were some jazzy new features they'd be touted to high heaven!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Huh.  I don't recall seeing any notice.  My HDX says "Installed  Thursday March 27, 2014" and has current version as 13.3.2.2

Could be a behind-the-scenes tweak having to do with Fire TV....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, good point -- it _could_ have something to do with the Fire TV announced yesterday.

Not that I've had much chance to play, but I didn't notice anything different . . . . . .

For a notification, maybe there's something that needs to be toggled on?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Or it could be that I just didn't notice.    Where was the notice?

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Or it could be that I just didn't notice.  Where was the notice?
> 
> Betsy


Up with all the other notices about updates, email, etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Up with all the other notices about updates, email, etc.


Oh, those. No, I wouldn't have noticed that. And it's not there now, though I do have 31 notifications going back to 4PM, March 27th, which was probably after the update....

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Last night I went to watch some free Amazon Prime Instant Video shows on my 8.9 Fire HD. For the first time, I noticed I am able to download shows that previously were only streamable. The last time I had watched an Amazon Prime Instant Video show was about a week ago, so this ability to download is fairly new. Perhaps that is a new feature with the recent update? Current system version is 8.4.8.

That leaves me with a question about the downloaded files: where are they? I would love to off-load them to the Sansa Connect Wireless Flash Drive that I bought a couple of months ago during one of the Fire Sales. But to do that, I have to find them. I've looked everywhere. Even knowing the files' extension would make a search easier. Anyone? Should I post this question in a new thread?

Edit: Just checked my wife's Fire. She also has an 8.9 Fire HD, registered under my account. Her current system version is also 8.4.8 and the update option is greyed out. However, she is not able to download any of the free Amazon Prime Instant Videos. Stream only. At this point, I have no idea what this means regarding when or why my Fire obtained the ability to download free Amazon Prime Instant Videos.


----------



## Enrique485 (Apr 5, 2014)

Mine updated on Wed. I don't see anything new on it, what did it do? It seems a little slower maybe I hope they didn't screw it up


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

Must be nice. My paperwhite got an awesome update. My 1st gen fire HD sucks as bad as it did when I got it.


----------

